# if you're pale but olive, your name decides your race



## RODEBLUR (Apr 30, 2022)

''Hi, my name is Joaquín Figueroa''





''Hi, my name is Brett Dalton''




You perceive them differently depending on their names. They have less presence, seem to have less worth and be replaceable, even their PSL seems lower with an ethnic name.

People like @Haven and @Bvnny. need to anglonamemaxx ASAP.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 30, 2022)

My nigga, stfu


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 30, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> My nigga, stfu


No thanks, you have 2,513 posts and i've never heard of you in my life.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 30, 2022)

Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 30, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.


i disagree with that, you have piss mustard skin and look poor/favela tier as fuck. But you seem to have a purely caucasian face which is weird as fuck. If you were pale i could definitely see you being a halo-playing Trump supporter, mountain dew in hand.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 30, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> i disagree with that, you have piss mustard skin and look poor/favela tier as fuck. But you seem to have a purely caucasian face which is weird as fuck. If you were pale i could definitely see you being a halo-playing Trump supporter, mountain dew in hand.








I look nerdier when I whiteskinmax


----------



## galego123 (Apr 30, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.


stallone tier frame. 5ft 9 master race


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 30, 2022)

galego123 said:


> stallone tier frame. 5ft 9 master race


I'm an adept of 5ft 9 theory 

Girls want medium ugly averageheightcels in 2022, it's over for tallcel chads.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 30, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658383
> 
> 
> I look nerdier when I whiteskinmax


Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem


Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658383
> 
> 
> I look nerdier when I whiteskinmax


Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem


Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658383
> 
> 
> I look nerdier when I whiteskinmax


Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem


----------



## galego123 (Apr 30, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> I'm an adept of 5ft 9 theory
> 
> Girls want medium ugly averageheightcels in 2022, it's over for tallcel chads.


medium ugly guys have more LTR appeal i think, but 5ft 9 is short where i live

5ft 11 is much more like it, i would kill to be 5ft 11


----------



## cloUder (Apr 30, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Hi, my name is Joaquín Figueroa''
> View attachment 1658354
> 
> ''Hi, my name is Brett Dalton''
> ...


do slavic names count
i have an european first name and slavic surname


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Apr 30, 2022)

cloUder said:


> do slavic names count
> i have an european first name and slavic surname


Slavic is European you dumbass


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 30, 2022)

cloUder said:


> do slavic names count
> i have an european first name and slavic surname


You are olive?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

Ranjeet







Alessandro


----------



## cloUder (Apr 30, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> You are olive?


hmm idk, ive noticed im pale white in the sun but indoors depends on the lighting
sometimes i look olive in ceratin lightings, so i really dont know


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

cloUder said:


> hmm idk, ive noticed im pale white in the sun but indoors depends on the lighting
> sometimes i look olive in ceratin lightings, so i really dont know


It is confusing tbh, best way to know is to compare with other people


----------



## cloUder (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> It is confusing tbh, best way to know is to compare with other people


well im paler than maybe 70% of the ppl here but its still a balkan country so idk


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

cloUder said:


> well im paler than maybe 70% of the ppl here but its still a balkan country so idk


Brutal

I would say compare to someone you find to be pale through comparing hands or selfies etc.


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (May 1, 2022)

you are a surprisingly good poster


----------



## Umbra (May 1, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.


nice Jose


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

KraftDurchLeid said:


> you are a surprisingly good poster


Mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> People like @ H @Haven and @ /data/avatars/s/14/14436.jpg?1650948224 @Bvnny. need to anglonamemaxx ASAP.


you don't even want to know how much i researched the legal struggles of an official name change and debating if my parents would stone or disown me for going through with it.

but you picked a bad example, *Joaquín Figueroa*, still sounds interesting, bit exocit. try AbdelAli or Saddam and see what real name failos look like.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> try AbdelAli or Saddam and see what real name failos look like.


The model i used is not Muslim.

This post is based off of US preconceptions where Mexicans are nothing but poor cheap labourers


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> The model i used is not Muslim.
> 
> This post is based off of US preconceptions where Mexicans are nothing but poor cheap labourers


better than suicide bombers. but you're right. probably different for americans compared to europeans

but the dude you posted looks like a film producer, or start-up founder, i don't think the name would failo him accompanied by his higher-class looks.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> try AbdelAli or Saddam and see what real name failos look like.





MoeZart said:


> better than suicide bombers. but you're right. probably different for americans compared to europeans


Conversely, in European countries it can work like you said.

''Hi, i'm Cornelis Schouten''




''Hi, i'm Najib ibn-Karim''


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Conversely, in European countries it can work like you said.
> 
> ''Hi, i'm Cornelis Schouten''
> View attachment 1659732
> ...


this 🙌💯


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> but the dude you posted looks like a film producer, or start-up founder, i don't think the name would failo him accompanied by his higher-class looks.


Only with the white name.

With a Latin name he's just a handsome Mexican, single dad to a young daughter trying to give her a better life in a better place


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> you don't even want to know how much i researched the legal struggles of an official name change and debating if my parents would stone or disown me for going through with it.


You've got to be independent from them and carry on with your life being perceived as a white person


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> You've got to be independent from them and carry on with your life being perceived as a white person


i'm half white too, my mum is german, but my dad would be beyond disappointed. none of siblings have such a giga-failo name like i do


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> i'm half white too, my mum is german, but my dad would be beyond disappointed. none of siblings have such a giga-failo name like i do


If your mom is german then you have white features but ethnic pheno. Fixed by simple skin whitening


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> If your mom is german then you have white features but ethnic pheno. Fixed by simple skin whitening


i look pretty white same pheno as the dude you posted in the OP, its the name that giga-failos me. everyone would believe me that i'm italian/spanish if I claimed to be......until they hear my name


----------



## Xangsane (May 1, 2022)

I'm light olive with an obviously Arabic name. Is this bad?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 1, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I'm light olive with an obviously Arabic name. Is this bad?


YES! and there are degrees to arabic names.
not as much of a problem if you're named Samir, Amir or Nasir... huge failo if it's Abdullah, Yusuf, Mustafa or Saddam


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> this 🙌💯


I have an ambivalent name.  Can’t know if its ethnic, white or whatever. No prejudice so far


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (May 1, 2022)

That's why my name from now will be Irimas 

@Rupert Pupkin @PearlHandledDeck


----------



## Xangsane (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> YES! and there are degrees to arabic names.
> not as much of a problem if you're named Samir, Amir or Nasir... huge failo if it's Abdullah, Yusuf, Mustafa or Saddam


Mine falls in the latter category.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> i look pretty white same pheno as the dude you posted in the OP, its the name that giga-failos me. everyone would believe me that i'm italian/spanish if I claimed to be......until they hear my name


It's brutal indeed

You need to change name for your own good


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 1, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.



2 latinos, 2 diffrent lives


----------



## Bvnny. (May 1, 2022)

Umbra said:


> nice Jose


*Renan


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 2, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> 2 latinos, 2 diffrent lives
> 
> View attachment 1660001
> View attachment 1660002


isn't jorge del rio hispanic and not latino


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (May 6, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.




you look like shit.


----------



## Bvnny. (May 6, 2022)

deathdiss said:


> you look like shit.


And?


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 6, 2022)

Name pill is spreading 
Good


----------



## BossCel (May 7, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's brutal indeed
> 
> You need to change name for your own good



Why do you have to change your name *legally*? Can't you just decide to use a different name with new acquaintances/social circles you make?

Though need to longfraud if you try to settle.


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1658369
> 
> 
> Being ethnicmaxxed with a stereotypical latino name mogs being a generic white guy.


Stop the cope white boiiiiii


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> 2 latinos, 2 diffrent lives
> 
> View attachment 1660001
> View attachment 1660002


Bvnny mogs him in sex appeal


----------



## Pakicel (May 7, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem
> 
> Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem
> 
> Nah you looked nerdier in the mirror pic. This is also the same skin colour maybe slightly lighter but the hue is the problem


But he has Bvnny halo.


----------



## Pakicel (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bvnny mogs him in sex appeal


He has Bvnnyness.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 18, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But he has Bvnny halo.





Pakicel said:


> He has Bvnnyness.


cat killer sex appeal


----------

